# Dungeon and Dragons! 4E



## BoneMonkey (May 27, 2008)

ok so the Dungeon and Dragons 4E hand book is out and there is a quest book too called shadowfell 

i never played D&D but i know you can download the books from online and i want to play 

anyone wanna start up a GBATEMP D&D game or something teach us how to play 

anyway we can play online ?


----------



## Urza (May 27, 2008)

4E core books come out in two weeks... 

Might want to wait until then.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 27, 2008)

hmmm

If I wasn't going away for work at the end of next week, I'd totally start one ...

I haven't done pen & paper RPGing in a good long while ...


Playing online is easy, by the way ... do it in an IRC channel ... lots of people used to ... they may still do, for all I know ...


----------



## Urza (May 27, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Playing online is easy, by the way ... do it in an IRC channel ... lots of people used to ... they may still do, for all I know ...


There are much better methods available.


----------



## Sinkhead (May 27, 2008)

Moved to General Off-topic Chat


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 27, 2008)

the 4 e core books are out already online im downloading them now :-)


----------



## Bob Evil (May 27, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> the 4 e core books are out already online im downloading them now :-)




I downloaded them this morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I haven't played for years, but I still download gigs of RPG stuff ... just in case ...


----------



## Urza (May 27, 2008)

Oh boy, leaks.

Downloading.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 27, 2008)

we shold all play but i dont know how :-(


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 27, 2008)

Im looking at the players hand book and the warlord look good 

also fantasy ground or virtual tabletop can be the ways we play online


----------



## Narin (May 27, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Oh boy, leaks.
> 
> Downloading.


Yea, some people ended up getting a beta copy of the Dungeon and Dragon 4E books to review over before they were finalized and ended up leaking them to the internet. They seemed to have removed a bit of the more tedious features and from the looks of it, made the 4th edition a lot easier to implement into video games and other such games.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

WTF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! after reading most of it they took out barbarians druids gnomes orcs ? ? ? 

:-(


----------



## Bob Evil (May 28, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> WTF !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! after reading most of it they took out barbarians druids gnomes orcs ? ? ?
> 
> :-(




Yeah ... super-streamlined = gutted


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

i heard they will add more races and classes later on


----------



## Bob Evil (May 28, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> i heard they will add more races and classes later on



lol like DLC


----------



## Urza (May 28, 2008)

Will likely make a re-appearance in future source books.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

lol


----------



## Narin (May 28, 2008)

Rmemeber guys, D&D isn't a guideline, its more of a backend, what stops you from implementing your own classes, spells, ect into the game? If they don't have your favorite class, remake it. ;p Go outside of the box.

At any rate, the leaked version wasn't complete when it was leaked, so who knows what will be added in the final version. At any rate, I see them doing as they do now and releasing more expansion books that add more to D&D and slowly adding back the old beloved things they took out to make more money.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

this is what i downloaded my shadowfell pdf HAS page 65 

are you telling me these arent completed ? the leaks ?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 28, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> this is what i downloaded my shadowfell pdf HAS page 65
> 
> are you telling me these arent completed ? the leaks ?



They are complete ... except for the 2 preview items ...


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

whats missing fromt he preview items ?

Here is me in D&D


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 28, 2008)

I've always wanted to played a Pen and paper RP game. Always...I tried diving head first into D&D when I was 13 but it didn't work out so well...

Summers on my doorsteps, I'll have to find my way to a nice FAQ and work my way through it...


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

me too !


----------



## Urza (May 28, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Rmemeber guys, D&D isn't a guideline, its more of a backend, what stops you from implementing your own classes, spells, ect into the game?


The fact that it takes a good deal of time, effort, and know-how on DnD mechanics.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

maybe bob can be gm YAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?


----------



## Urza (May 28, 2008)

We should seriously do this though.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

i was looking at OPEN RPG ? what do you guys think

http://www.openrpg.com/index.php?page=features


----------



## Narin (May 28, 2008)

Can I be a chaotic evil halfling barbarian rogue or a neutral good moogle mage?


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

WAIT ! wizards of the coast is going to release D&D online http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWZ2WdeTo1M...feature=related

but i dont know when its coming out or if its free or not 

but bassically we can all play online :-)


----------



## Urza (May 28, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> WAIT ! wizards of the coast is going to release D&D online http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWZ2WdeTo1M...feature=related
> 
> but i dont know when its coming out or if its free or not
> 
> but bassically we can all play online :-)


Takes it a bit far really.

I'd like to retain at least some of the charm of tabletop gaming.


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 28, 2008)

I used to play D&D a little bit, but my ex fiance stole all my D&D books.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hundreds of dollars worth. He also stole a whole slue of other things. Grr.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

but this way we can all play there is no way we can all meet :-( plus its cheaper I HOPE ITS FREE !


----------



## Urza (May 28, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> but this way we can all play there is no way we can all meet :-( plus its cheaper I HOPE ITS FREE !


There are many other free ways we could do this.


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 28, 2008)

Some people lie about their moves online... With IRC you can do "roll die", but I'm not sure if the die will count up to 20 like the 20 side die.


----------



## Urza (May 28, 2008)

Setting up a dice rolling bot on IRC is trivial.

IRC is probably not what we're going to use though. I imagine Skype, with some form of simple tabletop software.


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 28, 2008)

Yeah, something that will roll die online, because people can lie and then it wouldn't be any fun.


----------



## Urza (May 28, 2008)

Joujoudoll said:
			
		

> Yeah, something that will roll die online, because people can lie and then it wouldn't be any fun.


I doubt that will be an issue.

No point to lying in a casual DnD campaign.


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 28, 2008)

Well, you never know... I've met some sneaky jerks who would try to lie in real life, and even more who would lie online. 

I had a buddy that I'd play D&D with online and he would lie about his moves sometimes... I quit playing with him because it sucked all the fun out of it for me.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

dammit it costs a monthly fee to use the offical D&D onlien thing :-(


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 28, 2008)

There has to be a way to set up your own little D&D thing without paying money... Try to find some programs that programmers offer for free for people to use. If there is no other way, then it looks like you're SOL.


----------



## Urza (May 28, 2008)

Of course there are.

And even if, god forbid, we lived in a world without online tabletop software, it doesn't take a genius to rig something up using other programs.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

we will just have to use open rpg or irc or something


----------



## Joujoudoll (May 28, 2008)

You'll figure it out.


----------



## Urza (May 28, 2008)

A page of useless posts later, Joujoudoll is now on Urza's ignore list.

Anyways, I'm in the process of reading through the new core books. I don't think I'm familiar enough with the system to DM though, so we'll need to find someone else.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

Joujoudoll STFU !

Im reading through the new core books too they got rid of the gnomes :-( lol 

im thinking im going to be a dwarf fighter but then i noticed they cant wear plate ?? niether can warlord wtf ?


----------



## Urza (May 28, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> im thinking im going to be a dwarf fighter but then i noticed they cant wear plate ?? niether can warlord wtf ?


You can learn feats that will allow you to wear plate (Amour Proficiency).


----------



## Bob Evil (May 28, 2008)

I need to have a sit down, and read them through ... do Humans still get bonus feats?


EDIT : Yes, they do ... nice 


RACIAL TRAITS
Average Height: 5´ 6˝–6´ 2˝
Average Weight: 135–220 lb.
Ability Scores: +2 to one ability score of your choice
Size: Medium
Speed: 6 squares
Vision: Normal
Languages: Common, choice of one other
Bonus At-Will Power: You know one extra at-will
power from your class.
Bonus Feat: You gain a bonus feat at 1st level. You must
meet the feat’s prerequisites.
Bonus Skill: You gain training in one additional skill
from your class skill list.
Human Defense Bonuses: +1 to Fortitude, Reflex, and
Will defenses


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

ok read all the new core books even the monster manual this is what i got 

4th Edition
Introduces:
* Warlord CLASS
* Warlock CLASS
* Eladrin RACE
* Tiefling RACE
* Dragonborn RACE

Omits:
* Bard CLASS
* Druid CLASS
* Sorcerer CLASS
* Barbarian CLASS
* Monk CLASS
* Half-orc RACE
* Gnome RACE


----------



## Yahzon (May 28, 2008)

Just got through some reading.
Dungeons and Dragons were already butchered game that changes *Role* playing into *Roll* playing. Not important was who your character is, what is his story, motives, what drives him. Important was how efficient he was at defeating opponents. Dungeons and Dragons was just a demo of what RPG is, good for 12 years kids, and people without imagination to do the real thing.
The new thing is the same. Just even more butchered.
It really feals more to a computer hack&slash, than a proper RPG, but maybe it's just me, who likes to play his character and have moral problems on what is a character supposed to do, instead of forgetting such things, and just rolling dices, and collecting exp.


----------



## Urza (May 28, 2008)

Yahzon said:
			
		

> Just got through some reading.
> Dungeons and Dragons were already butchered game that changes *Role* playing into *Roll* playing. Not important was who your character is, what is his story, motives, what drives him. Important was how efficient he was at defeating opponents. Dungeons and Dragons was just a demo of what RPG is, good for 12 years kids, and people without imagination to do the real thing.
> The new thing is the same. Just even more butchered.
> It really feals more to a computer hack&slash, than a proper RPG, but maybe it's just me, who likes to play his character and have moral problems on what is a character supposed to do, instead of forgetting such things, and just rolling dices, and collecting exp.


I disagree completely.

You're only going to get as much of an experience out of DnD as you put in. The source books just provide you with the framework, the gears and mechanics, if you will. They aren't going to tell you what your character's story is, or how its relevant to the campaign. That is the responsibility of the player and DM respectively, and if you don't choose to fully realize that, then you're missing out.

Its not so much about the difference between a "role playing *game*" and "roll playing *game*". A more accurate observation would be the difference between a "role *player*" and a "roll *player*".


----------



## anime_junkie (May 28, 2008)

^True dat, Urza. The people make more of a difference, not the rules. Oh, and I'm totally up for a GBATemp P&P game. I have tons of rulebooks for tons of systems, too, and I could DM, even though I'm not the greatest at it. And we need to figure out how to do it. IRC actually works pretty well, I've played some IRC games before (not much though), and there is OpenRPG, but that thing confuses the heck out of me.

Oh, and 4E ruined tieflings. D:


----------



## Yahzon (May 28, 2008)

I heard this argument a hundred times:
Let's tell you a story. I was running a session once, three experienced players and one newcomer. 
The session was supposed to be a difficult detective story about someone murdering Cormyr Ambassador in Waterdeep. Several suspects, three different factions, a lot of personal working and a lot of dangers. After 15 minutes of story the newcomer said "F*** this, let's roll gather information and whang the bad guy".

It doesn't matter on what *you* can do with DnD. The fact is that WotC killed or abandoned all interesting, hard, and playable settings (Planescape, Ravenloft, Darksun, Spelljammer), and choose to develop soaplike regular fantasy like Greyhawk and Fearun. Most of source books feel like buying a booster for a card game, you get a lot of new spells, feats, prestige classes, a lot of new numbers, and little of anything else.

Lastly, during 14 years of running and playing RPG I've met a lot of players. While almost every one of them was playing DnD at some of point I've found one regularity. All role players moved to World of Darkness, Warhammer, Riddle of Steel or similar, less concerned with mechanics, more with story and character development systems. All Roll players talk about their +5 maces of Mood players smiting, and make jokes about role players while they loot dragon treasures.

I still enjoy playing Dungeon and Dragons miniatures, and I still play and run regular DnD. But just as a simple fantasy, when I'm not in a mood of another session of 200 years old Vampiric intrigues, and in the mood of bringing my Temple Rider of Olimadara for another adventure.

DnD for me is something of a like of an simpler, more board game like type of an RPG experience.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

I like fighting way more the then roleplaying


----------



## Bob Evil (May 28, 2008)

We used to free form role-play, a lot ...

Almost zero rules, totally zero rolls ... just role-playing, with GM decisions ...


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

I think im going to be a Dwarf Fighter :-)


----------



## Urza (May 28, 2008)

Yahzon said:
			
		

> Let's tell you a story. I was running a session once, three experienced players and one newcomer.
> The session was supposed to be a difficult detective story about someone murdering Cormyr Ambassador in Waterdeep. Several suspects, three different factions, a lot of personal working and a lot of dangers. After 15 minutes of story the newcomer said "F*** this, let's roll gather information and whang the bad guy".


And as the DM, it was entirely your fault if you let him do that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It does illustrate my point though.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 28, 2008)

Have you guys seen the 2006 movie, "Gamers"?

It's a comedy must-watch for role-players ...


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

go to 4chan and go to the TG forum 

I made a thread asking for funny dwarf names here are some 

Axebeard Beardaxe
Khalid Oakdick, Beardking of the Kingbeard Dwarf Clan
Ironbeard Grimbeard Beardaxe

its fucken hilarious!


----------



## Urza (May 28, 2008)

BeardMonkey.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

BeardMonkey McBaconhumper ?


----------



## Shelleeson (May 28, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> this is what i downloaded my shadowfell pdf HAS page 65
> 
> are you telling me these arent completed ? the leaks ?


wow, thank god i wasn't looking at this thread 2 hours from now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




how the funk and waggles can you omit all those character classes?


----------



## Urza (May 28, 2008)

BeardMonkey BaconAxe


----------



## Bob Evil (May 28, 2008)

Baconaxe Monkeybeard


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

lol I cant wait to play


----------



## Narin (May 28, 2008)

Seriously guys, I might be interesting in this as well. I peronally love D&D and wouldn't mind trying out a campaign with the 4th edition rule set.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

me niether but we need someone to be a DM and teach me the rules and how to play lol


----------



## Narin (May 28, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> me niether but we need someone to be a DM and teach me the rules and how to play lol


RTFM!!!111even!!1

Whar do you think the D&D Handbook is for?


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

http://www.wizards.com/playdnd/playdnd.asp  I played this i think i got it lol


----------



## Akoji (May 28, 2008)

Well, I got some DM experience, but I never played online.
Im quite mad at the Druid/Bard/Monk removal, I can understand Barbarian/Sorcerer since they are not really a stand alone class.
And Half Orc/Gnomes = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I never played them haha.

Well, I would play, or maybe DM'ing.
Who plays so far?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 28, 2008)

I have tons of DMing experience ... but I am going away for a few months because of work next week


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 28, 2008)

there going to release a Players hand book 2 when i dont know but it will introduce the bard monk druid and barbairn again


----------



## Yahzon (May 29, 2008)

Finally read through all of this.

Someone thought that whatever number of millions of subscriber can't be wrong and mayde 4e DnD to be very WoW like. It almost feals like a PnP mmorpg game. Levels, talent trees, skills, roles for classes. Certainly feels interesting will need to do some play testing before I can give any more comments.

But for those who love combat, character advancing, and dabling into stats, items, etc. this is a perfect game. An MMORPG on table with a GM instead of premade quests, and without monthly fees


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 29, 2008)

I want to tplay but we need   a DM !


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 29, 2008)




----------



## Orc (May 30, 2008)

Continuing from the discussion from the shoutbox (as much as I don't want to post anymore other than blogs)...

I think 4e would be a good start if we make a GBAtemp playgroup to encourage people who have no PnP background to play.
If we get a good DM (BOBOBOBOBOBOB), it'll still be interesting. They've sort-of streamlined combat and all and the core material shouldn't overwhelm the new player.

Sure the whole thing has gone "video-gamey", they removed a lot of spells and all the other small things that kinda bother me.
The only thing that really gripes me is that there are mini "rules/actions" for everything now that I'd have to check if I have to roll a die to see if I succeed on picking my nose. j/k

If anyone is willing to DM just for the first pre-made adventure, that would be great. It'll be a great opportunity to get new people into the game and test out this system.
I just hope noone read through Keep of the Shadowfell.

Here's to playing Chainmail 2... I mean D&D 4e!


----------



## Urza (May 30, 2008)

I'd rather be a player... but I suppose I could try my hand at DMing. At least until Bob gets back.


----------



## Orc (May 30, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> I'd rather be a player... but I suppose I could try my hand at DMing. At least until Bob gets back.



I guess a first time for all of us. It'll be my first time playing online too. 
I've been looking up on Virtual Tabletops and saw this site: http://www.iconvention.org/
Has a comparison table on various programs that I believe we could "procure" online.
I wonder if we should use Skype too or other VoIP (for out of character convo or some shit) but that'll mean you'll hear my weird accent.

I'm excited about this since I think some Tempers would be interesting to see on what kind of adventurers they'll come up with.

EDIT: btw Akoji I think is also game for DMing. Let's decide on what software/interface we'll be using so everyone can get familiar with it I guess?


----------



## Urza (May 30, 2008)

The current plan is to use Skype and OpenRPG. I kind of mucked about in the latter earlier in the week, and it seems like it will do well for our purposes (plus its free and cross-platform, as is Skype).

Skype would likely be used for all conversation, as its much more natural than using a text chat.


----------



## Bob Evil (May 30, 2008)

I tell you what I will do, though ... with any spare time I get ... which will probably only when I am on a plane ... 

I will write some new scenarios ... I already have a world I created years ago ... which I have used a lot, and know inside out ... which can be adapted to any fantasy system ...


----------



## Orc (May 30, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> The current plan is to use Skype and OpenRPG. I kind of mucked about in the latter earlier in the week, and it seems like it will do well for our purposes (plus its free and cross-platform, as is Skype).
> 
> Skype would likely be used for all conversation, as its much more natural than using a text chat.
> I'm well versed in spoken English though and will make things slow or shit I think. Anyway, let's try it.
> ...


I was gonna suggest that lol, that you make a scenario/campaign/setting for us while you're away. We can run the pre-made shit we have so far anyway (we have 2, one from the DMG and Shadowfell). If we run out, Urza (or whoever is DM) can run them again to a different group I guess for DM practice, getting familiar with the software and to train new players.


----------



## Urza (May 30, 2008)

Alright, everyone PM me your AIM/MSN/Skype handles, and I'll send them to the other participants.

Lets plan this shit.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 30, 2008)

AOL SN is BoneMonkey80 

I can't use skype i have no microphone


----------



## Urza (May 30, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> I can't use skype i have no microphone


Get one. They're cheap.

Lifechat LX-3000 has really good sound quality, and will only run you 10-15USD shipped.
http://search.ebay.com/search/search.dll?s...ntrypage=search


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 30, 2008)

no ! lol


----------



## Orc (May 30, 2008)

Just got AIM, orctemp.
Peh.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 30, 2008)

i will just use the chat text then you guys can use skypeeeee


----------



## Urza (May 30, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> i will just use the chat text then you guys can use skypeeeee


NO. YOU WILL BUY A MIC.


----------



## Orc (May 30, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> i will just use the chat text then you guys can use skypeeeee


Stop being cheap dammit! You're even getting the books for free already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, let's plan this shit really.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 30, 2008)

no i cant im broke i cant afford shit right now


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 30, 2008)

* whistles 

Fantasy Grounds + patch with crack


----------



## Urza (May 30, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> * whistles
> 
> Fantasy Grounds + patch with crack


OpenRPG is better.


----------



## Orc (May 30, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We need something easy to learn. Though we're not really strapped for time...
OpenRPG looks no-nonsense but will it be easy to integrate rules?
Battlegrounds seem okay for simulating combat with minis too since 4e "forces" us to use minis.
Fantasy Ground seems good only if we built the entire campaign on it? Not sure.

Also: Wall of Penis.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 30, 2008)

http://www.fantasygrounds.com/screenshots/

looks awesome !

open rpg looks kinda dead lol


----------



## Orc (May 30, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> http://www.fantasygrounds.com/screenshots/
> 
> looks awesome !
> 
> open rpg looks kinda dead lol


But it'll look like we're playing a videogame instead of um... meh.


----------



## Urza (May 30, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly.

We're not using it.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 30, 2008)

ok doooky


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 31, 2008)

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/d...;authentic=true

Penny Arcade and PvP played 4e and made a podcast
you can listen to them play its awesome for ppl to get a feel on how the game is !


----------



## Orc (May 31, 2008)

So the current plan is that Urza (or someone else) will run test scenarios then Bob will DM in the "real" campaign?

If so, I think Bob already has some material for us. How will this campaign be run? Dead serious, gritty, comedic, etc.?


----------



## Bob Evil (May 31, 2008)

I'm down with that ... happy to GM when I get back, at the end of Summer ...

I'll PM you a scenario over the weekend ...


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 31, 2008)

thats a good idea gives us a chance to know the game


----------



## Orc (May 31, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> thats a good idea gives us a chance to know the game


I actually think it's a bad idea. Playing this game is a bad idea...
http://www.chick.com/reading/tracts/0046/0046_01.asp


----------



## Urza (May 31, 2008)

I think it might be best to use a prebuilt scenario for the first game.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 31, 2008)

ROFL religious garbage 

btw all true after you play D&D you join a cult and have to kill someone

BTW i vote for shadowfell!

and did anyone listen to the podcast fromt he penny arcade guys ?


----------



## Orc (May 31, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> ROFL religious garbage
> 
> btw all true after you play D&D you join a cult and have to kill someone
> 
> ...


Or Fallcrest in the back of the DMG...
I bet BoneMonkey read all of it though! #[email protected]%#$%

_I cast AIDS on BoneMonkey._


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 31, 2008)

don't cast aids on me thats not cool !


----------



## Urza (May 31, 2008)

So far we only have Orc, Akoji, and BoneMonkey (maybe not even BoneMonkey if he can't find a mic).

One or two more people would be optimal.


----------



## Orc (May 31, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> So far we only have Orc, Akoji, and BoneMonkey (maybe not even BoneMonkey if he can't find a mic).
> 
> One or two more people would be optimal.


I encourage people who have no D&D or PnP experience to join us and try this out.


----------



## Urza (May 31, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And also need to have a mic.


----------



## BoneMonkey (May 31, 2008)

I dont have a mic and i wont get one :-(


----------



## Orc (May 31, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about we try this without VoIP too? I don't everyone has a mic or get one.


----------



## Urza (May 31, 2008)

I think everyone except BoneMonkey has one...


----------



## ZzzZilla (May 31, 2008)

What kind of frequency per week, playtime are you guys looking at?


----------



## Urza (May 31, 2008)

ZzzZilla said:
			
		

> What kind of frequency per week, playtime are you guys looking at?


Probably 2-4 times a month.


----------



## ZzzZilla (Jun 1, 2008)

Timezone difference ATM is the biggest concern for me, seeing as these things tend to take a while (20% longer if done online).


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Jun 1, 2008)

Ok, I haven't read all of this but I might just try it. I do have a mic+skype.
Oh an a 3.5E Players Handbook. It's been years since then, I don't remember anything XD.


----------



## Urza (Jun 2, 2008)

RayorDragonFall said:
			
		

> Ok, I haven't read all of this but I might just try it. I do have a mic+skype.
> Oh an a 3.5E Players Handbook. It's been years since then, I don't remember anything XD.


We may be using 4E, so that shouldn't be too much of a problem.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 2, 2008)

oh hello


----------



## Urza (Jun 2, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> oh hello


You can't play if you don't get a mic.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 2, 2008)

I WILL PLAY WITH MYSELF ! ............... hehe i said play with myself

soooooooooo when we going to play ?

_JPH edit - Don't double Post! Posts merged._


----------



## Urza (Jun 2, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> soooooooooo when we going to play ?


Most likely this upcoming weekend, or the next.

And I'm not joking about the microphone. It _will_ be required. If you're don't have a mic, you aren't participating.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 5, 2008)

if anyone has the 3 core books in the PRINTERS FORMAT please PM Me i need to ask you a question


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 5, 2008)

im beggiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinggggggggg please


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 6, 2008)

I need those 3 PRINTER'S COPIES of the core D&D manual if you have them or know where i can get them please PM me !

bonemonkey will forever be in your debt !


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 6, 2008)

Found em through eJackass (you know what I am saying correct).

All the locals have pretty much decided to pick them up on release after scanning the copies.

I haven't spent as much time looking them over. But if my friends like them that much, that's likely enough for me.
When guys with 30 years of serious dedication like a product, they usually have a good reason.

Just glad I skipped buying into 3.0-3.5


----------



## MADacoda (Jun 6, 2008)

Looking at a shiny gift set of the 3 core rulebooks lying on my desk....


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 9, 2008)

the offical D&D site released a PDF were you can NOW PLAY AS A WORFORGED for 4.0! you can go here and check it out 

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/drfe/20080606b

and its the only race that favors the fighter!


----------



## sk3tch (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm interested.  And yes, I have a mic.  My 4E books will arrive tomorrow.

Let me know times, days, etc. and I will let you know my availability.  I will also be on vacation for 10 days here soon.  So perhaps I'll have to wait things out...


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 9, 2008)

I have confirmed, through direct analysis, that the downloadable files that some might have had access to, are not virtually identical to what is out on the shelf.
Granted 98% is likely ok if you are looking for a good preview.

To report on the physical product, they are quite nice looking, and if you can, try to get the slip case release of all three manuals. The slip case is EXTREMELY sturdy and very well made. It will make storing your books in the shelf so much nicer.

Pity I missed out on launch day. I heard the price was 87 bucks as compared to as much as 120 bucks says later (Canadian). My local retailer though is actually expecting 130 plus tax (me thinks she will lose a lot of sales to a nearby competitor).

I've offered to pay half the cost to my son if he wants to learn how to DM a game.
I like the game n all, but I champion the Alternity design.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 10, 2008)

rawr im a monster!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jun 10, 2008)

Panzer Tacticer whats the differences ?


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 10, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> Panzer Tacticer whats the differences ?



I had that comment from a friend I gave the pdf files too that has bought the manuals. He didn't give examples, I only know he said the pdf files were obviously not THE latest iteration before the manuals went to print.
But we are likely talking typos and minor semantics rather than critical system details.


----------

